# Need Book Recommendation



## johnbaxter (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm working on a story about a boy and girl that meet at the age of eight, and become best friends. The story covers their relationship up to their mid-twenties. I'm looking for books that cover this subject, young fiends that grow up together. It doesn't matter if they just stay friends, get involved, or break up. Any suggestions?


----------



## sophiagia10 (Apr 23, 2013)

I would recommend to conceive story by yourself so no body can say that you are inspire by anyone .


----------



## nicolam2711 (Apr 23, 2013)

Cecilia Ahern - Where Rainbows End.


----------



## Whisper (Apr 23, 2013)

_It _by Stephen King
_Stand by Be
Sandlot_


----------



## moderan (Apr 23, 2013)

Hot Rod, by Henry Gregor Felsen.


----------



## johnbaxter (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks for the recommendation. I just finished reading Where Rainbows End, and enjoyed it. My book covers from age 8 to 24, but Cecelia's book gave me a good sense of a relationship that starts at an early age and endures. The format of email, letters, and messaging was a lot different from how I'm approaching my story, but it was an interesting read.


----------



## dale (Sep 21, 2013)

great expectations.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Oct 5, 2013)

*The* *Book of Bright Ideas *by Sandra Kring, followed by *A Life of Bright Ideas *(the sequel).  The first is about two young girls, and their adventures and struggles. The second catches up with them when they're older (about the age you're targeting).


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Nov 1, 2013)

Whisper said:


> _It _by Stephen King
> _Stand by Be _



Seconded.


----------

